# 2005 Upstate NY- Northern PA Meet And Greet



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

Anyone interested in coming to Binghamton September 10th, 2005 - this is the place to post. We'll meet at Hooter in Vestal. I'm figuring September because that's when I start looking for new contracts, subs, etc. and thought you all might be getting the itch by then. There's plenty of hotels around if you don't want to drive home after.


----------



## tjp (Sep 9, 2003)

BTerry, This is TJP i will be there at Hooters no matter what just need to know the time thanks call my cell if you want anytime 343-2094.


----------



## tjp (Sep 9, 2003)

BTerry, This is TJP again, anyway you can make the meet and greet in vestal the first weekend in september instead of the second weekend . Sept. 2 and 3 are my days off for that weekend and i will have NO problems attending then. PLease get back with me on this as soon as you can . Thanks and sorry for the inconvenience. TJP


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

I should be OK with me, but let's leave it as the first or second weekend for now. If nobody else cares, first it is. Fair enough?


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Count me in guys !!!!!!!!!!!
What about having it earlier? Bids are usually done by Sept..........

TJP...........been trying to e-mail ya thru AOL with no luck ( the AOL
addy I have for ya ain't working?????) to say hey and turn ya on to 
this meet. Give me a shout !!!!!

Guys.....Don't forget the Poughkeepsie BBQ in Oct. !!!!..........geo


----------



## tjp (Sep 9, 2003)

Ok gentlemen, let's get those calenders out and mark down the MEET AND GREET FOR NORTHEN PA AND THE SOUTHERN TIER OF NY DATE OF SEPT 3, 2005 AT HOOTERS IN VESTAL, NY. AT 2:00PM . Hotels ere right next door if you didn't want to drive home. Please reply ASAP if you can attend. Thanks, TJP


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm in. If we don't get a few more people to show, those midwest guys will laugh us off this site.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS.....................Still in????..............geo


----------



## tjp (Sep 9, 2003)

Geo, This is TJP yes we are still on for the meet and greet at hooter's in vestal ,N.Y. at 2:00 pm on Saturday , Sept. 3rd. Bterry and myswelf and whoever else will see you there See you soon, TJP


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

ttt...............


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

TTT...........See ya there !


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

OK!, looks like it'll be a pretty small gig. But it sounds like sonjaab wants to make a weekend out of it! Sweet.


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

Hey guys, is it still on? Been away for awhile??


----------

